# My first tank. 10 gal/Dirt. Help required.



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

Alright all. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Forgive me if this is not the right place for this. The idea of a planted tank has always interested me, so I took the dive. I've had some issues with it from the get-go and it was mostly due to hubris, so I will try to keep the tank history as short as I can. Let's just start with a pic;










I went for a planted dirt tank, using coarse gravel as the substrate, hence the yellowish color (which I don't mind unless it is an indicator of something bad). I originally intended for a shrimp tank. After purchasing some from an online vendor (all died within 6hrs of shipping), then some ghost shrimp from petsmart (they made it a few days, but died shortly after) my frustrations grew and I just wanted some life in there! So I bought some fathead minnows aka rosy reds, they are doing fine but we're only on day 3.

I should at this point give you my specs;

Fauna;
Fathead minnow x4
Snails
Maybe pond crustaceans (daphnia, cyclops) 


Flora;
Dwarf hairgrass 
Wisteria
Moneywort
Java moss (tied to rocks)
Dracaena sanderiana (lucky bamboo)
Micro sword (regrowing, not in tank)
Marimo


Other;

Crappy Hood from wal-mart
dual sponge filter

Now, here's the problem. I had a bunch of micro sword that slowly started to rot, which is why I'm trying to re-grow it in another pot (I assume I just planted it too deep). This is also why the dwarf hair grass is barely inserted into the gravel. I'm worried I don't have sufficient light for the plants. I have it near a window and I have one 10 watt day bulb (wanted to give it a try) and one 15 watt bulb (crappy wal-mart). 


















I need help. I really want shrimp to survive in here (local vendors are only a petsmart with ghosts), and I want the plants to flourish! I just placed the wisteria and moneywort in the tank yesterday, but I'm waiting to insert them into the substrate. The bamboo will be taken out in time. The Java moss doesn't seem to be growing (fuzzy algae on top).

I know this is a boat-load of information and I will answer any questions if I forgot some details. Thank you all for nurturing this first-timer.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

You tank is not cycled yet. I would give it a month before adding any fauna. As for plant health, water change till that water is clear unless you want that tea stained look. Keep light period for 8 hours max. Clean up algae where you can for now.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

You need to unbunch those plants so the lower parts will get light. Water change daily or add a bag of purigen to help clear the tint


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was wondering if the tea-color affects anything? If it's not harmful, I don't really care about aesthetics. Or does it prevent light from reaching further? 

I will unbunch the plants, thanks!


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

Your tank isn't cycled. Adding lots of stem plants and floaters will help you out. Wisteria and moneywort are good. Anacharis is another that is pretty readily available. These plants are good sucking up excess ammonia and nitrites in your tank. I personally wouldN't attempt dwarf hairgrass in a low tech tank. My understanding is it needs higher light and CO2. A test kit will let you know when your tank is ready for shrimp. You want ammonia and nitrite at 0 and nitrate under 20. Shrimp are sensitive to nitrites, which is probably why they died so fast. You'll want to wait at least a month.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

A helping point, How long has this tank been up and running?
If you haven't read about the Nitrogen cycle, or wish to learn more, there is more than a few threads dedicated to it, including a sticky. Sorry for no links but they won't be hard to find. Best of luck, and Welcome to TPT friend.


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

You guys are awesome;

@Maechael - It's been up and running (with a filter) four about 2 1/2 weeks. Before that - about a month with no filter, the micro sword, moss, and marimo. There were no fish, but plenty of waterfleas and cyclopes. It looked a little gunky, but I figured the sword would grow. Obviously I had no idea what I was doing. 

Then I put the first shrimp (about 3 weeks later. No filter, but a bubble wand) then realized that didn't work, and I read it was bad for plants. 

I will read up on the cycle, thank you all. At what point should I be able to truly plant the Wisteria/moneywort? They're just floating around the tank right now.

It seems I need to buy a test kit.


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

I would plant them ASAP. Plant each stem individually. Since you have the minnows in there already, plants will help your cycle.


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

Thank you, will plant them now. Sorry for being such a noob. I tried to go without advice for a month or so, but I am admittedly too eager. 

One last question - when using one of the hoods I pictured, what light is best? I could run out and get another daylight 10wt bulb, or stick with 2 15wts? Or something else?


----------



## EffInAZ (May 1, 2013)

You seem to have a fixture similar to mine, a double screw-in.

I got a 2-pack of 13W 6500K bulbs at Lowe's for 7$. These things : http://www.lowes.com/pd_302424-3-26...t=6500k&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=6500k&facetInfo=


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a pair of those 10w bulbs (same brand) and they work really well, in my experience, but the tannins or clouding in the water will reduce the amount of light reaching the plants. Don't bother with 15W incandescent bulbs - they won't grow a damn thing. If you don't like the blue tint you get from those 50/50s, you can just use any 6500k or so CFL bulb in place of them.

You say it's from the gravel, but I'd think some of it is from the dirt which has yet to settle out - if it really is from the rock, it needed to be washed something fierce.

I'd test the water parameters daily and perform water changes to keep the fish alive if ammonia and nitrite are greater than zero.


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

Thank you. I will grab another good bulb soon, it sure explains why nothing is really growing in the tank! Also, I didn't think the gravel was leeching tannins, I said;



> I went for a planted dirt tank, using coarse gravel as the substrate, hence the yellowish color


I meant the dirt, but used stupid wording. You all have been really helpful, but I'll stop pestering you now. I'll post progress when it happens!


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck Bluebugs - don't hesitate to ask questions, but I do recommend you make good use of the search function and read as much as you can. Also read Diana Walstad's "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" book.

Jim


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't use the 15 watt bulbs, they look like incandescent bulbs, and those are no good. You could put in another 10 watt cfl, that would be fine.


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback (even though I am a bit late). I just wanted to show you my up-to-date pics;


















As you can see, plants are planted, and yeah I know there is a bit of algae. I'm still doing a 40% water change every week because the dirt is still leeching tannins. I bought 10 ghost shrimp and all but one died (like a month later), but I am hearing that GS are a huge group of shrimp and most of them are native to brackish water (thanks petsmart). Anyway, I know it's not impressive, but it's my first tank and I'm glad my fish (and billions of snails) are happy with the plants. Did my 2nd plant trimming today, so I know growth is great.

Oh and here's my algae tank. Everytime I pull some out I just chuck in in this bowl. Got a lot of daphnia in here just loving it.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Read this article and check out this website by our fellow guy Vermino:

http://www.redcherryshrimp.net/shrimp-information/beginner-guide-101/shrimp-tank-cycling/

It will be very informative to you! Check out the tank journals on there too for inspiration. My Mini-M will be on there soon.


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

You have made a lot of progress  it looks nice. I have 2 walmart 15w incandescent bulbs(like you had one of) in a hood and mine are working for the plants (although I have not tried anything else). 
Good luck!


----------

